# G500 nib



## just a noob

g500(NIB) for $35 shipped


----------



## just a noob

finally got off my ass and here are pics:


----------



## Matthew1990

That mouse is a beast, bump


----------



## ScottALot

You're not willing to sell the Pump + Top w/o the block?


----------



## just a noob

ScottALot said:


> You're not willing to sell the Pump + Top w/o the block?



not really, probably $65 without the block


----------



## ScottALot

Oh, I was thinking that the block was a pretty big part of the 70$.


----------



## just a noob

ScottALot said:


> Oh, I was thinking that the block was a pretty big part of the 70$.



why, the pump is $66 new, and the pump top is like $25, if you value that block at $30, you're saving $50, so I don't think my prices are unreasonable


----------



## bomberboysk

Got any good pics of the "screwed up thread"? Could always try getting a replacement top from EK though as well since your the original owner, swiftech sent me out four new springs, thumbscrews, and a backplate when i was having mounting issues with my GTZ, ek support tends to be pretty good as well.


----------



## just a noob

bomberboysk said:


> Got any good pics of the "screwed up thread"? Could always try getting a replacement top from EK though as well since your the original owner, swiftech sent me out four new springs, thumbscrews, and a backplate when i was having mounting issues with my GTZ, ek support tends to be pretty good as well.



Nope, it's just absurdly hard to get a fitting in, or remove a fitting, you can do it with a wrench and the o-ring sits fine


----------



## just a noob

Price drop to $65 on the pump/top/block


----------



## ScottALot

Is that pump the 355 or the 350? I have a feeling you said it, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## funkysnair

how much posted to uk for supreme and backplate?


----------



## just a noob

Sorry Funky, everything here is sold, except for the mouse


----------



## just a noob

bump for the mouse


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump, $40 shipped on the mouse now


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bamp


----------



## bomberboysk

New rules:
http://www.computerforum.com/174998-please-note-small-change-sale-section.html


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> New rules:
> http://www.computerforum.com/174998-please-note-small-change-sale-section.html



*You must list a sale price, even if OBO (or best offer), for every item in your listing. *

what if you dont want to list a sale price...But would rather see what people offer first?

also not everyone has a camera lol.


----------



## just a noob

bomberboysk said:


> New rules:
> http://www.computerforum.com/174998-please-note-small-change-sale-section.html



What am I missing? I have my name on a piece of paper, computerforum, and a price in my first post


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> What am I missing? I have my name on a piece of paper, computerforum, and a price in my first post



Whoops, posted that on my phone and didnt see the second post. Consider it a free bump


----------



## Shane

consider this another free bump...bomber you didnt realy answer my question


----------



## just a noob

bamp


----------



## just a noob

this post doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bamp


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## just a noob

bump, price drop to $35


----------



## just a noob

Bamp


----------



## just a noob

no longer for sale, current g500 is giving me some problems


----------

